# can you eat redfish and kingfish roe?



## cigar minnow (May 12, 2010)

Got some redfish roe i got out of a 24in. redfish i got from a guy he caught.We blackened the red, man it was good. Also caught a kingout in the gulf Friday.What was strange about it was that i caught it on the butterfly jig.Went back saturday and caught another one a little bigger. It cut the hooks off about the time he came to the surface. Was a nice king would have loved to boat him. any how want to find out if you can eat the roe.

21ft. SEA CHASER 225 honda


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

yes you can eat it. im not sure if i would but you can. its supposedly a delicacy, but most things that taste nasty are delicacies.lol


----------



## cigar minnow (May 12, 2010)

im kinda second guessing about eating it. I would just like to find out if you can eat it.

2100 SEA CHASER


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I have eaten roe from many fish and all I tried were excellent. Having said that though, I have never tried red fish or king roe. Try it and report back, please. I would think both would be good. 

We just got back from Africa. When we were in Capetown, we took videos of guys cleaning fish. I tried to attach one, but it is in Quick Time, and will not take here. Anyway, they were catching Snoek. Snoek is dutch for pike, but they looked a lot like king mackerel. The odd thing is that they saved the milt. Yuck. I did not ask about that, but the thought is repulsive. We saw a bunch of fish being cleaned and all were male. 

Capetown is a fisherman's dream. The warm Indian Ocean on one side, and the frigid Atlantic on the other. In season, they catch yellowfin tuna from shore. A most beautiful place.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *cigar minnow (18/06/2010)*im kinda second guessing about eating it. I would just like to find out if you can eat it.
> 
> 2100 SEA CHASER


cigar minnow,... I'll be glad to buy you something to eat if your hungry.... It's no problem at all. I'm just kidding, my father has alway's ate fish roe. Mostly from freshwater fish though. I could never bring myself to do it.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Definitely give the redfish roe a try. Just batter and fry. It's not for everyone, but I grew up eating redfish and speckled trout roe in south LA. 

Kings... I don't care to eat king, so I wouldn't try their roe either. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

The only fish that I know of that you cannot eat the roe from is Gar. Roe from a gar is poisonous. 

Roe from most fish is very good when it is young and tender. Once the roe gets a little size to it, it gets grainy and is like eating undercooked rice.

Redfish roe is good but I have never tried it from king.

I wonder if these guys thatwon't eat roeeat chicken eggs for breakfast? They will eat something that comes out of an asshole but notfrom a fishes belly???


----------

